# [SOLVED] Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I keep on having infrequent BSODs (0x0000001e) on shutdown, usually a week passes before I get one but recently I got two in a row, after a two-week absence. I haven't been able to identify anything that causes them. I've tried changing my Internet Security Suites to see if they were the culprits but seem to get the Bluscreens whatever Suite I use.

Any help is appreciated. 

Zip attached with information requested.

_My system information:_

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? *Windows 7*
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? *x64*
· What was original installed OS on system? *Windows 7*
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?* Full Retail*
· Age of system (hardware): *Just over two years old (bought December 2009)*
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? *About three months - reinstalled to see if I could get rid of the BSODs.*

· CPU: *Intel i5 750 2.66GHz Quad-core*
· Video Card: *MSI 6870 Hawk 1GB*
· MotherBoard: * Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 (rev 1.0)*
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: *Seasonic X-650 Modular 650W*

· System Manufacturer: *Built-to-order and specification from online computer firm*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi - 

All 6 BSODs name Microsoft OS networking related drivers as the probable cause - *netio.sys* & *tcpip.sys*. These are defaults and not the actual cause. 

IMO, a 3rd party firewall is the likely cause or at least a contributing cause - KIS -

```
[font=lucida console]klim6.sys       Thu Mar 10 09:36:02 2011 (4D78E1D2)
kl1.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:20:03 2011 (4D70AEC3)
klif.sys        Wed Apr 20 06:34:31 2011 (4DAEB6B7)
kl2.sys         Fri Mar 04 04:17:31 2011 (4D70AE2B)
klmouflt.sys    Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klim6.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klif.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klmouflt.sys 


Remove KIS for now with removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. 

Remove Sophos. Reboot upon completion. 

Install Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE)


Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012312-9874-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 22 19:08:34.104 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:35:04.431
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012212-9921-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jan 21 18:37:43.503 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:39:15.830
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  CrashPlanServi
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010312-9547-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Jan  3 12:49:09.519 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:30.487
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122711-9297-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Dec 27 00:04:15.009 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:55:47.352
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_NETIO!RtlGetNextExpiredTimerWheelEntry+ea
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112011-9126-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 22:00:38.049 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:03.552
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-12948-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 23:39:46.168 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:18.494
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!TcpLocateTcbSend+43 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_tcpip!TcpLocateTcbSend+43
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Many thanks for your quick reply and help. I've removed Kaspersky and Sophos (which I forgot I had installed). And have installed Security Essentials in their place.

Hopefully this will be the end of the BSODs.

Thanks for your time.

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi Paul. . .

Thanks for posting back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thought that installing Security Essentials had cured the BSOD problem (with nearly two weeks BSOD free) but got another one on shutdown today. The same 0x0000001e error. I'm still using MSE and Windows firewall, and haven't made any major changes to my PC.

Any help appreciated. (new minidump attached)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi -

The last BSOD named a Microsoft OS networking related driver, but it's likely a default.

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

If no BSODs under D/V ~24 hours, run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8102.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020512-14164-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03067000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`032ac670
Debug session time: Sat Feb  4 22:26:10.743 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:54.695
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\oca.ini, error 2
TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\winxp\triage.ini, error 2
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : K:\WinDDK\Windows Kits\8.0\Debuggers\x64\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1e_0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff80000b9c138 -- (.exr 0xfffff80000b9c138)
ExceptionAddress: fffff88001510955 (NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+0x0000000000000095)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c1e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c1e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=01000000000006f3 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=480006f3490006f3
rdx=0000000028000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001510955 rsp=fffff80000b9c370 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000005  r9=0000000001000500 r10=0000000001000500
r11=0000000000000004 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+0x95:
fffff880`01510955 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx ds:01000000`000006f3=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030db5fe to fffff800030e3c10

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9b218 fffff800`030db5fe : fffff800`00b9b300 fffffa80`07f9d8d0 fffff800`00b9b990 fffff800`0310f830 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9b220 fffff800`0310f4fd : fffff800`032ed71c fffff800`0322ac30 fffff800`03067000 fffff800`00b9c138 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9b250 fffff800`0310e2d5 : fffff800`0322e0fc fffff800`00b9b2c8 fffff800`00b9c138 fffff800`03067000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9b280 fffff800`0311f361 : fffff800`00b9c138 fffff800`00b9b990 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`07682001 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9b960 fffff800`030e32c2 : fffff800`00b9c138 fffffa80`07682000 fffff800`00b9c1e0 fffffa80`07611a70 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00b9c000 fffff800`030e1bca : fffffa80`07a89810 fffffa80`089e1020 fffffa80`07a89b80 fffff800`00b9c330 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00b9c1e0 fffff880`01510955 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff800`00b9c370 fffff880`0171f479 : fffffa80`07681d19 fffffa80`07611a70 fffffa80`0760a5b0 00000000`0006f349 : NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+0x95
fffff800`00b9c3a0 fffff880`0171f8a7 : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpProcessExpiredTcbTimers+0x1b9
fffff800`00b9c470 fffff800`030ef5fc : fffff800`03259e80 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9c600 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpPeriodicTimeoutHandler+0x297
fffff800`00b9c570 fffff800`030ef496 : fffff800`03280f50 00000000`0004747d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c5e0 fffff800`030ef37e : 0000000a`9acf690d fffff800`00b9cc58 00000000`0004747d fffff800`0325d228 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cc30 fffff800`030ef167 : 00000002`c2886ec2 00000002`0004747d 00000002`c2886e24 00000000`0000007d : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9ccd0 fffff800`030db96a : fffff800`03259e80 fffff800`03267cc0 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95
fffff880`01510955 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1e_0_NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+95

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff80000b9b830 rbx=fffff8000322e0fc rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=fffff80000b9cd80 rsi=fffff80003067000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800030e3c10 rsp=fffff80000b9b218 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80000b9b990  r9=fffff80000b9b310 r10=fffff80000b9cdb0
r11=fffff80000b9b2c8 r12=fffff800030db96a r13=fffff800032eb82c
r14=fffff800030db5f0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheck:
fffff800`030e3c10 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9b218 fffff800`030db5fe : fffff800`00b9b300 fffffa80`07f9d8d0 fffff800`00b9b990 fffff800`0310f830 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00b9b220 fffff800`0310f4fd : fffff800`032ed71c fffff800`0322ac30 fffff800`03067000 fffff800`00b9c138 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00b9b250 fffff800`0310e2d5 : fffff800`0322e0fc fffff800`00b9b2c8 fffff800`00b9c138 fffff800`03067000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00b9b280 fffff800`0311f361 : fffff800`00b9c138 fffff800`00b9b990 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`07682001 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00b9b960 fffff800`030e32c2 : fffff800`00b9c138 fffffa80`07682000 fffff800`00b9c1e0 fffffa80`07611a70 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00b9c000 fffff800`030e1bca : fffffa80`07a89810 fffffa80`089e1020 fffffa80`07a89b80 fffff800`00b9c330 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00b9c1e0 fffff880`01510955 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00b9c1e0)
fffff800`00b9c370 fffff880`0171f479 : fffffa80`07681d19 fffffa80`07611a70 fffffa80`0760a5b0 00000000`0006f349 : NETIO!RtlReturnTimerWheelEntry+0x95
fffff800`00b9c3a0 fffff880`0171f8a7 : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpProcessExpiredTcbTimers+0x1b9
fffff800`00b9c470 fffff800`030ef5fc : fffff800`03259e80 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9c600 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpPeriodicTimeoutHandler+0x297
fffff800`00b9c570 fffff800`030ef496 : fffff800`03280f50 00000000`0004747d 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x6c
fffff800`00b9c5e0 fffff800`030ef37e : 0000000a`9acf690d fffff800`00b9cc58 00000000`0004747d fffff800`0325d228 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cc30 fffff800`030ef167 : 00000002`c2886ec2 00000002`0004747d 00000002`c2886e24 00000000`0000007d : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9ccd0 fffff800`030db96a : fffff800`03259e80 fffff800`03267cc0 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0301e000 fffff800`03067000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`03067000 fffff800`03650000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00ddc000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu May 19 03:55:18 2011 (4DD4CCE6)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e65000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00f0e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f1d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f74000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f7d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f87000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00fba000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fdc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00ff1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`010a3000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`010a3000 fffff880`010ae000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010b0000 fffff880`010da000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010e5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`010f5000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`010f5000 fffff880`01100000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01100000 fffff880`0114c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`01160000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01160000 fffff880`0116c040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
fffff880`0116d000 fffff880`011cb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011f0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011f9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01204000 fffff880`013a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013ed000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013f6000 fffff880`013ff000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   MTiCtwl  MTiCtwl.sys  Tue Nov 04 02:40:50 2008 (490FFC82)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`01417000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`0150c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0150c000 fffff880`0156c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`01597000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015f9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01657000   MDFSYSNT MDFSYSNT.sys Mon Oct 03 17:52:38 2011 (4E8A2EA6)
fffff880`01657000 fffff880`01660000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0169a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`018a7000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018f1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018f1000 fffff880`0193d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0193d000 fffff880`01945000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01958000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01992000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01992000 fffff880`019a4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019b1000   MDPMGRNT MDPMGRNT.SYS Mon May 09 12:37:37 2011 (4DC81851)
fffff880`019b1000 fffff880`019c7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e13000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e1f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`01e1f000 fffff880`01e3c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:21 2011 (4E8BD1E1)
fffff880`01e3c000 fffff880`01e4a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e6d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01e6d000 fffff880`01e8e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`01e93000 fffff880`01f9e000   mod7700  mod7700.sys  Fri Sep 10 10:45:23 2010 (4C8A4483)
fffff880`01f9e000 fffff880`01fa1e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`01fa2000 fffff880`01fa6480   modrc    modrc.sys    Wed Jul 11 04:07:06 2007 (46948FAA)
fffff880`01fa7000 fffff880`01fc0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01fc0000 fffff880`01fc8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01fc9000 fffff880`01fd7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01fd7000 fffff880`01fe3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01fe3000 fffff880`01fee000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0380e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0380e000 fffff880`0381c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`0382e100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)
fffff880`0383f000 fffff880`03855000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`039ff300   ksaud    ksaud.sys    Thu Apr 08 23:53:59 2010 (4BBEA4D7)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e2c000 fffff880`03e4e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03e4e000 fffff880`03e5b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03e5b000 fffff880`03ee4000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03ee4000 fffff880`03f29000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03f29000 fffff880`03f32000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f32000 fffff880`03f58000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03f58000 fffff880`03f67000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f67000 fffff880`03f84000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03f9f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fb3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03ff6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0403b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`0404a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0404a000 fffff880`0405c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`040cb000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`040cb000 fffff880`040d7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040e2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`040e2000 fffff880`040f1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`040f1000 fffff880`0410f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`04123000   CBDisk   CBDisk.sys   Wed Jan 13 04:15:47 2010 (4B4D8F43)
fffff880`04123000 fffff880`04134000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04134000 fffff880`0415a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04170000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04170000 fffff880`041c5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041f4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0426a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0426a000 fffff880`04277000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:08 2011 (4E8BD1D4)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`042cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Oct 04 23:41:20 2011 (4E8BD1E0)
fffff880`042cd000 fffff880`042ce480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`042cf000 fffff880`043c3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`043c3000 fffff880`043d4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:10 2011 (4E8BD1D6)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043d5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Oct 04 23:41:03 2011 (4E8BD1CF)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`043e3000 fffff880`043ef000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048a1000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`048a9000 fffff880`05334000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`05334000 fffff880`05364000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`05364000 fffff880`053a2000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`053a2000 fffff880`053c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`053c6000 fffff880`053d2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053ed000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`053fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0564e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0564e000 fffff880`05672000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056fc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Oct 04 23:41:45 2011 (4E8BD1F9)
fffff880`056fc000 fffff880`05714000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`05714000 fffff880`05729000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05729000 fffff880`05743000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`05743000 fffff880`05780000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05780000 fffff880`057a2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`057a2000 fffff880`057a7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`057a8000 fffff880`057d5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0706b000 fffff880`070d4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`070d4000 fffff880`0716c000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0716c000 fffff880`07178000   npf      npf.sys      Fri Jun 25 12:50:58 2010 (4C24DE72)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`072c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`072e9000 fffff880`07767700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`07768000 fffff880`0777d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0777d000 fffff880`07795000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07795000 fffff880`077c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`077c6000 fffff880`077e4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`077e4000 fffff880`077fc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e10000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:19 2011 (4E607657)
fffff880`09e10000 fffff880`09e1d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`09e1d000 fffff880`09e31000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`09e94000 fffff880`09f3a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`09f3a000 fffff880`09f45000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`09f45000 fffff880`09f57000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`09f57000 fffff880`09f6f000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`09f6f000 fffff880`09f78000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`09fe9000 fffff880`09ff4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00344000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09f78000 fffff880`09fe9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09ff4000 fffff880`09ffe000   LNonPnP.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`09e1d000 fffff880`09e31000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e10000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`09e10000 fffff880`09e1d000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`03862000 fffff880`03876000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`0382f000 fffff880`0383f000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`03855000 fffff880`03862000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`09f78000 fffff880`09fe9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01597000 fffff880`015a5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015b1000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`015b1000 fffff880`015bc000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`015bc000 fffff880`015cf000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05364000 fffff880`053a2000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f74000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03e5b000 fffff880`03ee4000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`010f5000 fffff880`01100000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`09fe9000 fffff880`09ff4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e65000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010b0000 fffff880`010da000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`05729000 fffff880`05743000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Oct 18 03:09:49 2011 (4E9D263D)
fffff880`048a9000 fffff880`05334000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:52:23 2011 (4EDD8367)
fffff880`04170000 fffff880`041c5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Dec 05 21:12:14 2011 (4EDD79FE)
fffff880`01f9e000 fffff880`01fa1e80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04123000 fffff880`04134000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`077c6000 fffff880`077e4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`04123000   CBDisk   CBDisk.sys   Wed Jan 13 04:15:47 2010 (4B4D8F43)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015f9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00dbb000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c9d000 fffff880`00cfb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`043ef000 fffff880`043ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`09f6f000 fffff880`09f78000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
fffff880`01fc9000 fffff880`01fd7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040f1000 fffff880`0410f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`040e2000 fffff880`040f1000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`019b1000 fffff880`019c7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05780000 fffff880`057a2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01fd7000 fffff880`01fe3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e13000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01fe3000 fffff880`01fee000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e1f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`042cf000 fffff880`043c3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`01160000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01100000 fffff880`0114c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013d3000 fffff880`013dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0169a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018a7000 fffff880`018f1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043e3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`0301e000 fffff800`03067000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0426a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`01fa7000 fffff880`01fc0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`01fc0000 fffff880`01fc8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`0380e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07200000 fffff880`072c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01657000 fffff880`01660000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04170000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00ddc000   jraid    jraid.sys    Thu May 19 03:55:18 2011 (4DD4CCE6)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`053fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01e3c000 fffff880`01e4a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bb9000 fffff800`00bc3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03ff6000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`03883000 fffff880`039ff300   ksaud    ksaud.sys    Thu Apr 08 23:53:59 2010 (4BBEA4D7)
fffff880`013a7000 fffff880`013c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`01597000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`057a2000 fffff880`057a7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0383f000 fffff880`03855000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`07768000 fffff880`0777d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`09e1d000 fffff880`09e31000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`01e4a000 fffff880`01e6d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e10000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:19 2011 (4E607657)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c89000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01657000   MDFSYSNT MDFSYSNT.sys Mon Oct 03 17:52:38 2011 (4E8A2EA6)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019b1000   MDPMGRNT MDPMGRNT.SYS Mon May 09 12:37:37 2011 (4DC81851)
fffff880`01e93000 fffff880`01f9e000   mod7700  mod7700.sys  Fri Sep 10 10:45:23 2010 (4C8A4483)
fffff880`01fa2000 fffff880`01fa6480   modrc    modrc.sys    Wed Jul 11 04:07:06 2007 (46948FAA)
fffff880`0380e000 fffff880`0381c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`0404a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`09e10000 fffff880`09e1d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`010a3000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`077e4000 fffff880`077fc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`057a8000 fffff880`057d5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0564e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0564e000 fffff880`05672000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010e5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`010a3000 fffff880`010ae000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f7d000 fffff880`00f87000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0116d000 fffff880`011cb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040e2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01409000   MTiCtwl  MTiCtwl.sys  Tue Nov 04 02:40:50 2008 (490FFC82)
fffff880`01992000 fffff880`019a4000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`0150c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`053c6000 fffff880`053d2000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041f4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05714000 fffff880`05729000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03f58000 fffff880`03f67000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ee4000 fffff880`03f29000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0150c000 fffff880`0156c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`09f57000 fffff880`09f6f000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Wed Apr 06 16:08:53 2011 (4D9CC855)
fffff880`0716c000 fffff880`07178000   npf      npf.sys      Fri Jun 25 12:50:58 2010 (4C24DE72)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`040cb000 fffff880`040d7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03067000 fffff800`03650000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01204000 fffff880`013a7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019f7000 fffff880`01a00000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`056fc000 fffff880`05714000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:35 2010 (4BD0F92B)
fffff880`05334000 fffff880`05364000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Apr 22 21:34:36 2010 (4BD0F92C)
fffff880`03f32000 fffff880`03f58000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fdc000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00fba000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`010f5000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013d3000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09e94000 fffff880`09f3a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05743000 fffff880`05780000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00c9d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01160000 fffff880`0116c040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
fffff880`053a2000 fffff880`053c6000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053ed000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04021000 fffff880`0403b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`040cb000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f6000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`013f6000 fffff880`013ff000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011f9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01992000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0777d000 fffff880`07795000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048a1000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`072e9000 fffff880`07767700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 13 05:24:54 2011 (4EE727F6)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`09f3a000 fffff880`09f45000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`043e3000 fffff880`043ef000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f67000 fffff880`03f84000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01958000   Soluto   Soluto.sys   Mon Feb 14 07:25:50 2011 (4D591F4E)
fffff880`0193d000 fffff880`01945000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`070d4000 fffff880`0716c000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0706b000 fffff880`070d4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07795000 fffff880`077c6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`042cd000 fffff880`042ce480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`018a7000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`09f45000 fffff880`09f57000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`03e4e000 fffff880`03e5b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`03e2c000 fffff880`03e4e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fb3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04134000 fffff880`0415a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0404a000 fffff880`0405c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01e1f000 fffff880`01e3c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:21 2011 (4E8BD1E1)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043d5f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Oct 04 23:41:03 2011 (4E8BD1CF)
fffff880`043c3000 fffff880`043d4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:10 2011 (4E8BD1D6)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056fc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Oct 04 23:41:45 2011 (4E8BD1F9)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`042cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Oct 04 23:41:20 2011 (4E8BD1E0)
fffff880`0426a000 fffff880`04277000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:08 2011 (4E8BD1D4)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`01417000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011f0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00ff1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018f1000 fffff880`0193d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03f9f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013ed000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00f0e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f0e000 fffff880`00f1d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f29000 fffff880`03f32000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00344000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f74000 fffff880`00f7d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01e6d000 fffff880`01e8e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0381c000 fffff880`0382e100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09f78000 fffff880`09fe9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09ff4000 fffff880`09ffe000   LNonPnP.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`09e1d000 fffff880`09e31000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`09e00000 fffff880`09e10000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`09e10000 fffff880`09e1d000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`03862000 fffff880`03876000   LMouFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`0382f000 fffff880`0383f000   LUsbFilt.Sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`03855000 fffff880`03862000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`09f78000 fffff880`09fe9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01597000 fffff880`015a5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015b1000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`015b1000 fffff880`015bc000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`015bc000 fffff880`015cf000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2664
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,4,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1188]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = P55M-UD2
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1188 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             06/23/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  P55M-UD2
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       P55M-UD2
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 2800MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0019h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0019h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]



[/font]
```


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html
> 
> If no BSODs under D/V ~24 hours, run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks again for the help & reply. I'm currently running Driver Verifier. Once that's finished (assuming no errors) I will run memtest86+. I've already run memtest86+ on both sticks, so will try testing them individually this time - hopefully 8+ hours on each stick (done overnight) will be enough to show any errors.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi,

I got a BSOD while running Driver Verifier (minidump attached) with ksaud.sys mentioned in the bluescreen.

Thanks for your help, Paul

Update: Seems I get the same BSOD whenever I try and play some music. Have attached another minidump I got while playing music again. (Seems it BSODs whenever I try and play sound - Videos/Music/YouTube - so I've disabled Verifier for the moment).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi - 

Driver Verifier flagged Creative Technology Sound Blaster USB Audio driver -

```
[font=lucida console]ksaud.sys       Thu Apr 08 23:53:59 2010 (4BBEA4D7)[/font]
```
It needs to be updated - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ksaud.sys 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020512-15022-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb  5 18:57:17.227 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:38.180
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ksaud.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ksaud.sys
Probably caused by : ksaud.sys ( ksaud+748b4 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_ksaud+748b4
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000001e4 fffffa80`0a43c720 fffff880`01eb78b4
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020512-16645-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb  5 18:50:32.198 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:54.525
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ksaud.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ksaud.sys
Probably caused by : ksaud.sys ( ksaud+748b4 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_ksaud+748b4
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000001e8 fffffa80`09cab910 fffff880`01ede8b4
BiosVersion = F11
BiosReleaseDate = 06/23/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P55M-UD2
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2664

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

	    
             
       [color=#000033]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   

           [url=http://sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=http://jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Driver Verifier flagged Creative Technology Sound Blaster USB Audio driver -
> 
> ...


Hi,

Unfortunately, there are no updated drivers for my Creative X-Fi HD USB sound-card. The latest are the ones that came bundled with the card. I tried some unofficial ones (Pax) but they also set off driver verifier. So I'm using Microsoft drivers at the moment, which cause minor popping/cracking so aren't ideal. I think I might buy a new sound-card in this case.

Before I do that, do you think the sound-card issue could be causing the BSODs on shutdown? And is it still worth checking my memory sticks for errors?

Thanks for your continued help, Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

I did not find anything specific to BSOD on shutdown.

Is BIOS current?

I would deal with the audio card 1st, then if BSODs continue, check RAM.


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*



jcgriff2 said:


> I did not find anything specific to BSOD on shutdown.
> 
> Is BIOS current?
> 
> I would deal with the audio card 1st, then if BSODs continue, check RAM.


Hi, thanks again. I've decided that my motherboard audio will suffice, and am not going to get anther sound-card. I've also checked my RAM in the meantime. Testing each stick for 6-8 hours (8+ passes) in alternate slots, Memtest86+ came back with no errors. Also, my Bios is the newest version for the motherboard from the Gigabyte web-site.

So, I'll see if changing to motherboard sound has any effect on the problem. As these BSODs are quite infrequent, it may be some time before I know if they've stopped altogether. I'll post back in a month's time if I don't get another one. If I do, then that will obviously be sooner.

Thanks again for your help with this problem.

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Please do feel free to attach any new dump files.


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

I've just got another 0x0000001e BSOD (minidump attached to this post) on shutdown. I've made some software changes (and one hardware change) to my PC since my last post. I've since replaced MSE with Norton Internet Security 2012, and I've also installed an Asus Xonar DG PCI sound-card as an upgrade to motherboard sound.

If memory, drivers (I've run run driver verifier with the new Asus sound drivers, with no problems) and bios are fine what else could be causing it? Or is it something I'll just have to get used to?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Hi, just wanted to post one last update on this thread, as I've now gone a month without having a BSOD on shutdown. What seemed to fix the problem was detaching the modular PSU from my case, then taking out and reattaching all the modular connections, making sure each one was in the right place and was a good fit. So, it seems (if this was the cause of my bluescreens) that there must have been a poor connection somewhere.

Also, at the same time I moved my sata Blu-ray Drive from one of the Jmicron ports to an Intel one. Whether it was something to do with the PSU, or moving the Blu-ray port, it seems that I must have fixed the BSODs and, as mentioned at the beginning, I've been BSOD-free for a month now. It's also fixed the kernal panics I was having on shutdown with an OS X Hackintosh install on another Drive in my PC - so whatever the problem was, it seems it was hardware related.

Thanks for the help received and, fingers-crossed, that the lack of BSODs continues for me :thumb:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting infrequent 0x0000001e BSODs on Shutdown*

Glad you got it sorted out.

Thank you for posting back with the outcome - much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

